# Jon boat dealer in Northern Utah?



## milenine (Nov 25, 2007)

Anyone know a good place to buy a new jon boat? The only places I know of are my local dealer in Logan (high priced) and Cabelas (also very high priced). Any other ideas? I am looking for a 16ft boat with a modified v hull and a trailer.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

There is a small place in clearfiled called dicks, it is located on 700 S and Main. I don't know how he is on prices but he sells the the boat trailer combos. I think he may have to order some things though. He is not a big operation.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

What dealer in Logan? 

I looked around for a long time, Dons in smithfield was pretty competitive, within a few hundred on my particular boat I was looking for. Especially after I figured in what it costs to ship a boat :shock:


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

I bought my Alumacraft at Marine Products in SLC.

They sell Landau and Alumacraft.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Milenine,

Marine Max is the Tracker boat dealer (Bass Pro Shop brand) in SLC. Check the Tracker web site for the model you want and then call them for availability. Also, you can check out the G3 boats on line and then call Dicks in Clearfield for pricing for a specific model. Also, check out the Lund, Crestliner, Alumicraft, Polar Kraft, Smoker Craft, etc. on line and THEN call the Utah dealer for those brands (you can usually find the dealer information on the brands web site), call them up and get a price. Most of the brands I've listed will have one or more models that will work for you and all make good products. Look for hull thickness of AT LEAST 0.080 inches; 0.100 is better. None of these are going to be cheap, but some will be less than others and you will be sure to find something that will fit your budget.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't forget LOWE.... Cabella's used to sell them but I think high adventure power sports does now. Crestlines are good to just expensive. Good luck post up a pic when you get the boat.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

I bought a new Polar Craft and trailer from Don's in Smithfield in 2003. He can be a little over the top but if you go in and tell him your serious he will match or beat prices for a comparable boat.


----------

